# Chef Clothing



## stevenStefano (Jun 24, 2011)

Posted this somewhere else but what the hell, seems to be a lot of pro-types here.

Looking at buying new clothes for work because mine have been washed so many times they are gray rather than white. Which brands do anyone recommend? I live in the UK so it might be a little different but I am curious. Does anyone prefer long sleeves over short? Does anyone wear the fancy cool panel shirts or just the plain ones? I wear Le Chef brand because I find they are very durable but most of my co-workers wear cheaper no-brand ones. I find it quite funny that despite being 6'2 and 185lbs my clothes are all small size


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Jun 25, 2011)

Bragard is nice high end ****!

http://www.bragardusa.com/chef-clothing-s/1.htm


----------



## MadMel (Jun 25, 2011)

Plain, long sleeves for me..


----------



## bieniek (Jun 25, 2011)

Definitely staycool if you are in UK. Denny's are producing fenomenal chefs whites. 
And what a trousers! I wash mine every week and still have them since 2007, theres no wear at them at all.
Have a couple of staycools and they are very very very good quality, none of mines changed colour and its very easy to get them cleaned. 
www.dennys.co.uk 
For me short sleeve, 56 otherwise shoulders doesnt fit, but 56 for dennys is still Medium 
When at four seasons they had old jackets with rubber buttons and long sleeve but then i just rolled them behind elbow, like most of others did.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jun 26, 2011)

This is were I get mine. I were this one but with 3/4 length sleeves 
http://www.crookedbrook.com/expanded-views/Mens/chef-coat-BSM101-T-1015.htm


----------



## bieniek (Jun 26, 2011)

Damn, looks like jiujitsugi 
I wonder if you could apply cross-collar choking to some stupid commis, if he required it??:wink:
Other than that, seems strong and pretty comfortable


----------



## cnochef (Jun 28, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> This is were I get mine. I were this one but with 3/4 length sleeves
> http://www.crookedbrook.com/expanded-views/Mens/chef-coat-BSM101-T-1015.htm


 
Those look awesome, I think I've found my a new supplier

CHEFWEAR sucks


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow, that is some fancypants stuff. Probably totally worth it though, you're in it every day.

My job requires we use their crap supplier. I hate the way they fit.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jun 28, 2011)

Ordered a rather expensive jacket that is apparently tailored to a degree and is fitted by suit sizes so it will be interesting to see what it looks like, never bought one before. All the jackets I wear are small even though I am by no means a small person but I like them to fit quite well and I think if they fit well it keeps you cooler when it's warm

I also agree the jackets Colin linked to look awesome. And they do look a lot like Gi material. Do they do long sleeves versions? Perhaps Ezekial choke unwelcome customers? Get a co-worker to buy one and do some rolling when its quiet


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jul 7, 2011)

They are made out of seersucker:


> Seersucker is a thin, all-cotton fabric, commonly striped or checkered, used to make clothing for spring and summer wear. The word came into English from Hindustani (Urdu and Hindi), which originates from the Persian words "shir o shekar", meaning "milk and sugar", probably from the resemblance of its smooth and rough stripes to the smooth texture of milk and the bumpy texture of sugar.Seersucker is woven in such a way that some threads bunch together, giving the fabric a wrinkled appearance in places. This feature causes the fabric to be mostly held away from the skin when worn, facilitating heat dissipation and air circulation. It also means that pressing is not necessary.



Light, stay cool, no pressing or ironing needed and still look stylish.:cool2:


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Jul 8, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> They are made out of seersucker:
> 
> 
> Light, stay cool, no pressing or ironing needed and still look stylish.:cool2:


 
A chef that used to work at my place came into to work a couple nights for fun and he was wearing the seersucker jacket. He has a restaurant in puerto rico now and mentioned those jackets are great for the heat as well... I wish someone would make a cotton/linen blend jacket. I have a cotton/linen blend pants and they are cooler than shorts!


----------



## stevenStefano (Jul 8, 2011)

The customisation of those seersuckers is incredible and I've been looking for something like that for ages. If I lived in the States I'd order one in a heartbeat


----------



## NO ChoP! (Aug 23, 2011)

Does anyone else wear black? I got tired of staining my whites and switched a few years back....never look back!


----------



## ecchef (Aug 23, 2011)

Ehh...black is almost worse than white. Hides greasy blotches but seems to magnify everything else. Also hot as hell. Tried one once but just couldn't make it work.

My preference for day to day is 100% cotton, short sleeve & vented back. I hoarded these when Chef Works still had them. Discontinued for a long time now. 

For years I worked for a place where I had to wash my own uniforms. Now I throw them in the linen bin and 2 days later they come back clean, pressed & starched.


----------

